
What a “Windows Mobile” pc should look like - olivered
https://i.imgur.com/x5SFkLn.png
======
protecto
Could you provide some details about how you achieved this?

------
olivered
All of this windows always connected bullshit and S mode bullshit and Store
bullshit... Ships from factory with essentially constant telemetry and no
privacy at all.

Took 3 days. Had to hunt down the drivers through windows update and more
drivers from the sysprep stage of the oem media because they encrypted their
files. Combination of uupdump.ml scripts and ntlite. What's more, drivers
don't work with 1809 or 1903. After install, had to tweak services and devices
to get them to behave properly. Unexpected dependencies and requirements
ensued. A lot of using powercfg /sleepstudy and comparing results.

That said- Instant on from sleep 20 second reboot 90mW/hour standby Virtually
no phone home telemetry.

I am proud of my results, and I just wanted to share what a clean feeling this
is. Lenovo Yoga C630 btw.

